# Buddy is sick, maybe what Pepper had?



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

*Hey everyone. I wish I was back under better circumstances. My budgie Buddy has some crackling sounds coming from his air sacs. He also beeps when he flys. Not the "I'm excited" beep, but the "I'm in pain" type of beep. I'm going to take him in to the vet regardless, but I'm hoping someone else has had this problem too. We had this same problem with our other budgie Pepper, who passed last year 2 weeks after his bestie Peatri. We never were able to figure out what happened to Pepper, so this really is urgent.

If someone has any advice or experience to share, I would really appreciate it. These guys are like our kids, and we love them as such.

We have an appointment for him at a new vet tomorrow, and our normal vet Dr. J is in surgeries all day, other wise I'd take him there. I just need some help while I'm forced to wait. I can't separate him from Perry, because he gets massively stressed, and I don't want to risk a heart attack right now given his current state. He's covered on 3 sides already, and it's pretty warm in the house, and so chills. We put milk thistle and dandelion extract in his water to help support his liver. I guess I'm just hoping that someone has experienced something like this to help me in the meantime. Thanks everyone.

Kristen*


----------



## Hunterkat (Mar 29, 2017)

Have you tried putting a bowl of warm water underneath his cage with a few drops of eucalyptus oil? That may help with his breathing. I'm sorry he's so ill, I wish I had more advice to offer


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Sorry to hear that Buddy is ill. A couple of things came to mind when I read your post besides a respiratory issue, could he have air sac mites? The other thing is a problem with the thyroid. These 2 things came to mind because of your mention of the beep sound, with both of these problems you can hear weird sounds coming from them. I would keep Buddy in the cage and not let him out until you see the vet. How is he acting otherwise, is he eating?


----------



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

*


Hunterkat said:



Have you tried putting a bowl of warm water underneath his cage with a few drops of eucalyptus oil? That may help with his breathing. I'm sorry he's so ill, I wish I had more advice to offer 

Click to expand...

I didn't think eucalyptus was safe because there are so many varieties that are toxic. I mean that's what I've been told. We heated a mug of water in the microwave and set it next to the cage and cover everything.



Cody said:



Sorry to hear that Buddy is ill. A couple of things came to mind when I read your post besides a respiratory issue, could he have air sac mites? The other thing is a problem with the thyroid. These 2 things came to mind because of your mention of the beep sound, with both of these problems you can hear weird sounds coming from them. I would keep Buddy in the cage and not let him out until you see the vet. How is he acting otherwise, is he eating?

Click to expand...

I don't see air sac mites being possible because he never goes outside and no contact with birds outside of our flock. He's a bit lathargic, and I'm not sure if he's been eating. I know Perry feeds him though. He has an appointment at 11 tomorrow morning, I just hope he makes the night to make it to his appointment.*


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Good luck at the vet. 
Please be sure to update us after Buddy's appointment. :hug:
Sending lots and prayers and healing energy for your little one.*


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Kristen, I’m sending good vibes to you and little Buddy. Praying that the vet can accurately diagnose his symptoms, and give an effective treatment. I know this is hard :hug: hang in there. Looking forward to an update.


----------



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

*Ok, so less than great news. He has fluid in his abdomen, in/around his lungs, which is why he can't really breathe. She said it looks and sounds like heart failure, either 1 or both sides. And his liver may be failing as well. She told me there's really only one option toeven make him able to breathe easier. So he's still at the vet, getting O2, and she gave him a shot of lasix, which is supposed to help his breathing...It doesn't look good. She said to call at 5 if I haven't heard from them at 5. Or sooner from the worst case scenario. I hate this. We're shattered, and I can't really be shattered too much more than I am now. Anyway, I'll keep everyone posted on what happens at 5*


----------



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

*Well we brought Buddy home yesterday. We figured at the very least he deserved one more day at home, and to go out on a full crop. He hadn't eaten at all yesterday because of the vet visit.

So we went to 3 different grocery stores to find his absolute favorite foods, including several kinds of fruit. So he'll be getting quite the feast for possibly his last full days.

His vet also gave us some of the lasix in an oral suspension so that we could make it easier for him to breathe and more comfortable while we're figuring things out. He took his first dose last night like a champ. Here's never been bad when it comes to being held. Apparently same with medicating.

Anyway, we checked on him every hour on the hour last night and this morning so far, and he's still with us. And it seems breathing a bit easier, probably from the lasix. Just figured I'd update real quick.*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm glad he's still hanging in there :hug: 

You're doing all you can for him, he's so fortunate to have such loving humans to care for him  

I'm keeping my fingers crossed for Buddy!!


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Kristen, Hugs and prayers for Buddy. He knows he’s deeply loved, and he’s doing all he can to hang on for you too. Fingers crossed for a miracle! :hug:


----------



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

*This is what everyone got today. In the bulky mix, corn, beans, peas, and carrot, boiled and cooled. In the fine mix, carrot, broccoli, cauliflower, turnips, golden beets, and orange bell pepper. Fruit consists of strawberries, kiwi, orange, Fuji apple, banana, and blackberries. Sprinkled with high potency pellets from Harrison's, and our girls got millet balls shoved into the new ish fruits to entice them in.
*


----------



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

* here's their bowls*


----------



## Hunterkat (Mar 29, 2017)

Hoping Buddy continues to do well! Their meal looks fantastic


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

I am sending you some prayer's for Buddy i hope he will get better soon. Maybe the vet can tell you what is wrong with him and then hopefully treat him correctly.. Please keep us up to date Kriesten.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*The feast looks lovely and I'm sure Buddy appreciates all the love and affection you give him. :hug:

Prayers and positive energy. :hug:*


----------



## JRS (Sep 3, 2016)

Hi Kristen
So sorry to hear that Buddy is ill. That’s a very lovingly prepared banquet for them.

Just a note of hope for you: My dog died with heart failure a few years ago, but once she was diagnosed and started taking diuretics (which Lasix is) she improved greatly, and appeared very well for another 12 months before eventually deteriorating again and having to add other drugs. Heart failure is a degenerative condition, but the medication may make a significant difference. 
Hopes and prayers for signs of improvement.
:hug:


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Kristen,

Just another word of encouragement here :hug: I sincerely hope that your vet can extend Buddy’s life, while maintaining a reasonably good quality of life. As Julia mentioned, it can happen. He has all he needs and more at home, with the best foods, care, and love.


----------



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

*


Hunterkat said:



Hoping Buddy continues to do well! Their meal looks fantastic 

Click to expand...

Thank you so much! I think it took me about 3 hours total to chop and cut and cook everything. For more of the veggies I used my food chopper, cooked the bulky frozen veggies, and hand cut all the fruit, including scoring the blackberries. It took a while, and I was done quite late because of everything that has gone on and we had to go out and buy everything new while Buddy got his first meal of the day after 6pm! Friday was quite stressful for him and I think he was a little hangry by the end of his trip. It all worked out though.



LynandIndigo said:



I am sending you some prayer's for Buddy i hope he will get better soon. Maybe the vet can tell you what is wrong with him and then hopefully treat him correctly.. Please keep us up to date Kriesten.

Click to expand...

Thanks Lyn! He is doing a bit better today, I think thanks to the diuretic. It seems to have made his breathing considerably easier and less uncomfortable. The vet said that his heart was failing, either one side or both. Possibly the liver also, so we have been adding milk thistle to the boys' water every other day.



FaeryBee said:



The feast looks lovely and I'm sure Buddy appreciates all the love and affection you give him. :hug:

Prayers and positive energy. :hug:

Click to expand...

It was actually kinda funny to see everyone's reactions to their very full, very heavy bowls, . I'm not sure that they knew what to do with most of it, haha. Both cages seemed to be quite happy with it all. And Buddy seems far happier now that he's reunited with Perry.



JRS said:



Hi Kristen
So sorry to hear that Buddy is ill. That's a very lovingly prepared banquet for them.

Just a note of hope for you: My dog died with heart failure a few years ago, but once she was diagnosed and started taking diuretics (which Lasix is) she improved greatly, and appeared very well for another 12 months before eventually deteriorating again and having to add other drugs. Heart failure is a degenerative condition, but the medication may make a significant difference. 
Hopes and prayers for signs of improvement.
:hug:

Click to expand...

That definitely makes me feel better. I am certainly hoping to at least get more time with him, provided his quality of life is good. I won't let him suffer. While it's no fun being sick, I won't let him be lame and continue to exist in such a condition. I love him too much to see that happen.

He definitely send to be feeling a little better today. He did catch a nap mid day today, which kinda freaked Lonny out. I told him that everything Buddy does right now is going to take a bigger toll on him because of his condition. He's going to get more tired more quickly. Lonny understands and said that it's just going to take a hot minute to get used to. Which is understandable. I think I get there quicker because I'm the medicator, and have a direct contact with the illness.



RavensGryf said:



Kristen,

Just another word of encouragement here :hug: I sincerely hope that your vet can extend Buddy's life, while maintaining a reasonably good quality of life. As Julia mentioned, it can happen. He has all he needs and more at home, with the best foods, care, and love.

Click to expand...

You got that right! Lonny's so sad about his diagnosis, as am I. I feel horrible for Buddy, because I know this can't be cured, but at least we can manage it, and hopefully get a lot more time with him.

I also want to thank everyone for your kind words and prayers during this time. I am happy that we have this positive light in some often times dark situations.

Kristen*


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Prayers for buddy's improvement with the diuretic. I had a dog once with similar issues and Lasix extended his life 2 year's...ray::hug:


----------



## Goldenwing (Oct 4, 2017)

I am sorry to hear about Buddy but can tell he is getting the best care. I hope you get many more months with him! :hug:


----------



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

*Well, Buddy is still staying with us, strongly I might add. I'm quite glad we caught this at all, much less in time to do anything about it. We aren't going to Dr. J anymore, she was too "wait and see" and not really proactive enough. I love her for her help in the past, but it just wasn't working anymore. The Dr. we're seeing now for Buddy is amazingly straight forward and proactively trying to figure out what was going on. She gave Buddy his one exam all over, and thoroughly, and she had a diagnosis. And the needs she gave him actually did something other than torture him with every dose. It's actually helping him. For how long I'm not sure, but at least for now he's more at ease when he's breathing. More updates later. Thank you everyone for your kind words and thoughts and prayers.*


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

That's great news, :jumping: sometimes a new set of eyes can make a big difference. Please keep us all updated.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm so glad that the new Dr. was able to take a much more active role in helping Buddy feel better! Fingers crossed he continues to improve :fingerx: 

Please keep us posted on how he's doing!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*That is excellent news with regard to the new Doctor and the positive impact it's had on Buddy's health.

Prayers and positive energy for continued improvement. :hug:*


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Great to hear Kristen . Yay for the vet care and Buddy’s improvement! Continued prayers and good wishes :hug:


----------



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

*Hey everybirdie! So Buddy had his follow up appointment yesterday. Dr. Hughes was thrilled with his progress! She even went as far as to say that he was a miracle bird. She even dropped his lasix dose to 1x per day instead of 2x. Which makes it easier on the both of us! I just hope he continues to improve. I'm to call her back on Friday to update her on his condition, and possible blood work, now that he's stronger. All day today he's been bouncing around and peeping like crazy, and scraping on his cuttlebone, and all the normal budgie stuff. Our home had a little hiccup with or cat Jewel this morning that ended in a vet trip, also resulting in some very confused budgies. Everyone is ok, thank goodness. But that's a story for another thread. Anyways, Buddy is good for now, and so is everyone else as far as we know.*


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm very glad to hear of Buddy's improvement! :happy4:

Best wishes to your little guy for a full recovery.*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm so glad your little one has improved! That's great news Kristen :hug: 

Please keep us posted! Best wishes for his speedy recovery :fingerx:


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Oh my gosh Kristen, that’s great news! 

Hopefully Buddy really is your little miracle bird like the vet said, and that he has a longer life ahead of him than was originally expected!


----------



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

*Thanks everyone! We are so very happy to have ANY good news out of this. It hasn't happened that way so far, so this truly is a blessing!*


----------



## Hunterkat (Mar 29, 2017)

That is wonderful that he is improving!


----------

